# Bridge fishing for rookies question



## thunderkat711 (Apr 23, 2014)

Would appreciate any and all help 

I'm renting a boat and taking my nephews out fishing next week, I don't know to much about fishing bridges. What's the best techniques, bait, and locations around the mid bay bridge. What size hooks and weight as well. What tips can be given to catch a trophy size fish???

Thank you


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Search bar top right corner. You will find all the answers 

Side note: live shrimp, pinfish, mullet, croakers, menhaden, etc on a Carolina rig


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't fish the bridge at all but I do know dropping live bait at various depths and locations can be productive. Good luck finding someone that will expose their locations on a open forum. Their all tight lips


----------

